# The JFK Assassination



## IceMan30 (Sep 26, 2016)

There are things that I don't believe about the government, but why should I believe that JFK was killed from the front, (or) by multiple shooters, let alone with different guns ?

First of all, JFK has wounds from only one caliber bullet of just a single type, suggesting it was from the same gun, also, JFK had a much smaller wound on the the rear, of his body and a larger wound in the front of his body which definitively says that he was in fact shot from the rear, because exit wounds are bigger than entrance wounds..
Moreover, JFK and his people were in the correct position to be affected by the bullet in the way described by the warren report, judging by original photographs.

Also what you can you, is you can do a little dice test... take two dice and roll them, pay attention to statistics, 7 has the most ways of being rolled compared to all other numbers and so therefore 7 will (most likely) come up the most.

Well you can apply that theory, to the most likely scenario as to who killed JFK and why JFK was killed.

There are more ways that Oswald was a Southern American white male racist in the 1960s, than there are that he was a foreign government agent, or a communist.

So its a lot more likely that Oswald killed JFK, because Oswald was from the South (Louisiana), JFK happened to be in Texas on the day he was killed, in 1963, Oswald was a racist, his side was losing in the courts, and the political party of JFK was a political nightmare for Oswald.
It is statistically much more likely that scenario was the reason, then calculate how (comparatively) unlikely it was that he was a foreign government agent.

Throw in the fact that his name is Lee Harvey Oswald, that is not a Latin name (Cuba) nor is it a Russian name, nor is it an east Asian name (Vietnam)
And he was born in Louisiana, and he was in the Marines.

So how much do these conspiracy theorists expect me to believe ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2016)

I don´t believe that a known crazed and frustrated ex-communist who threatened with suicide if the Sovjets would expel him and who turned home later shot an US President from the building he worked in.


----------



## IceMan30 (Sep 26, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t believe that a known crazed and frustrated ex-communist who threatened with suicide if the Sovjets would expel him and who turned home later shot an US President from the building he worked in.


never was in russia, nor was he a communist.


----------



## namvet (Sep 26, 2016)

we do have a conspiracy forum


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I don´t believe that a known crazed and frustrated ex-communist who threatened with suicide if the Sovjets would expel him and who turned home later shot an US President from the building he worked in.
> ...


Lee Harvey Oswald - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gipper (Sep 26, 2016)

Clearly Oswald was a patsy.  

The Deep State murdered JFK.


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 26, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I don´t believe that a known crazed and frustrated ex-communist who threatened with suicide if the Sovjets would expel him and who turned home later shot an US President from the building he worked in.
> ...



How did he get back into the country so easily is the real question.  Didn't he try to defect and wasn't he in Russia when Powers was shot down?

Why was Kennedy's brains and scull fragments blasted behind the car and not into the front seat all over Governor Connolly and his Wife?

Why did everyone at Parkland who saw his body say the back of his head was gone?

Where is the Presidents brain?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t believe that a known crazed and frustrated ex-communist who threatened with suicide if the Sovjets would expel him and who turned home later shot an US President from the building he worked in.



anyone who STILL belives in the fairy tale warren report that oswald was the lone assassin,better get off the crack they been smoking the fact there was never a shread of evidence and it is so easy to prove he is innocent with multiple shooters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2016)

gipper said:


> Clearly Oswald was a patsy.
> 
> The Deep State murdered JFK.


we have a winner.


oswald was a patsy exactly as he said he was. The warren conjob never bothers to mention in the lies about oswald being the assassin for the reason of seeking fame how that falls apart immediately that if you were seeking fame,you would do what other known killers from the past did as well,proudly admit you did it and boast about it where after oswald after getting arrested when speaking to reporters,said-No sir,i didnt shoot anybody.Im just a patsy.
one of hundreds of holes in the warren con job report.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 28, 2016)

JFK Murder :

Towards the end of the journey, the train and the car of President Kennedy left Main Street and turned right onto Houston Street. After a few tens of meters, the Presidential vehicle negotiated a sharp left onto Elm Street, bypassing Dealey Plaza.







The car that had decelerated sharply (about 15 km / h) passed the School Book Depository ( "Texas School Book Depository" or "TSBD"). He was 30 and 12 h before it, loomed the railway bridge under which passes Elm Street. In a safety car, a Secret Service agent announced in a microwave in a few minutes the president would be at the Trade Mart.

Suddenly, a shot rang out, who spoke for many the backfiring of an engine. Even the Secret Service agents stayed initially banned and only reacted when other shots rang. In all, according to the official version, three shots were fired.

The president had been hit. Many saw him settle slightly in his seat and lay hands on the throat: according to the official version a bullet struck him in the upper back and exited from the throat, but some feel that the ball was in the groove led before and it's another ball that hit him in the back.

It had happened a few seconds and that's when the officers began to react. The officer driving the car not quickened immediately, instead he turned, dropped probably the accelerator which caused slow the car. A few moments later, a bullet hit the president in the head, destroying much of the brain. Induced damage is such as blood, bone fragments and brain matter were thrown up several meters high (pieces of bone were found by passers-by.)

During the scene, a tailor named Abraham Zapruder had his eye glued to his camera, he was paralyzed and was filming the events; and he produced what may be considered the most famous amateur film of all time. The images he captures the fatal shooting still fueling controversy.

The motorcade sped towards Parkland hospital. The president was still breathing, but he was already dying. The governor, who was seriously wounded in the lung, would survive and be able to testify. At the hospital, the doctors of the emergency room No. 1 tried desperately to save Kennedy, but quickly realized the futility of their efforts, which lasted still 20 minutes. Around 13 pm, everything was over, Kennedy was declared dead.

events rushed on Dealey Plaza. Witnesses heard gunshots coming from in front of the procession, perhaps from behind the wooden fence on the grassy knoll right on Elm Street. Others had seen a man (some had seen a weapon) to a window on the 5th floor of the School Book Depository or believed the shots came from there. They found three casings and a gun on the 5th floor of the building.







Between 13 h 00 and 13 h 15, a police officer in Dallas, J.D. Tippit was shot in the neighborhood of Oak Cliff. The suspect, who had distinguished himself by the shoe salesman John Brewer because of his bizarre behavior by entering without paying in the Texas Theater cinema, is reported to the police by that ci15. The suspect was subdued by police officers in the theater as he pulled out his gun.

His name was Lee Harvey Oswald. He was a young man of 24 who had been in the Marine Corps and was, after leaving the army, emigrated to the Soviet Union where he had married a young woman named Marina and where he returned to United States a little over a year ago. It was initially suspected of the murder of police officer and that of Kennedy.
Murder of Oswald

Was found in possession of a fake ID in the name of Alek James Hidell, identity used to control the Carcano rifle that was used to assassinate the president and the revolver with which he killed JD Tippit









autopsy

The autopsy was performed by three doctors Bethesda on the night of 22 November. Their conclusions were that the president had been hit by two bullets fired from behind. The first struck him in the upper back above the right clavicle, crossed the muscles of the base of the neck was slightly damaged the top of the right lung without crossing it, and was released by the neck an injury that had been destroyed by tracheotomy. The second struck the head to the right rear causing extensive damage, considered fatal, brain, pieces of the projectile went out with a great wound to the right front of the skull.

The circumstances of the autopsy findings and attracted a lot of criticism.


THEORY CONSPIRACY

In general, researchers asserting the existence of a conspiracy are based on:

- A critical review of the materials of the case sometimes with more modern tools than those available at the time of the Commission,
- Critically review the actions of the protagonists,

to conclude that a conspiracy is possible, probable or certain.

Among the items that have been presented as evidence of the conspiracy, it may be noted, the following (not exhaustive):

- The fact that the single bullet theory, one of the stumbling blocks of the findings of the Warren Commission, would not be credible,
- Testimonies indicating, as the case over three shots, the presence of outside shooters in the TSBD or the presence of accomplices,
- Reduced safety in Dallas, lower than usual (especially the fact that no agent of the Secret Service did surrounded the limousine)
- The facts that:
. Presidential limousine was immediately cleaned and repaired, prohibiting the consideration of important evidence,
. Kennedy's body was taken away for an autopsy in Washington, which is not in line with the sovereign laws of Texas, nor logic,
. Even Dealey Plaza was not closed to allow the investigation to do,
. Oswald military record was destroyed in 1973, apparently following a "routine cleaning"
.the President brain is gone,
.Des photographs of the autopsy have disappeared,
.Des subsequent elements have shown that the FBI and CIA had withheld information and sometimes deliberately lied.
- The circumstances of the autopsy conducted by doctors who were not fully competent in the matter and have omitted some checks, perhaps under external pressure,

Some conspiracy theories, especially in the early days of the critical conclusions of the Warren Commission, are based on a number of false information whose inaccuracy is not always known, especially since many this information has been made popular by the movie JFK.

WHO WOULD HAVE INTEREST IN THE DEATH OF PRESIDENT?



1èrement
The financial community since June 4, 1963, Kennedy authorized the issuance of new United States Note backed by silver reserves of the federal government, and some 4 billion dollars in small notes were issued, threatening the issue of monopoly the currency of the Federal Reserve and its private shareholders.

2èmement
Vice President Lyndon Johnson who organized or participated in the killing. Johnson is one of those who had the most to gain from the death of the President, since it made him President. Johnson is sometimes described as a man at bay before the assassination Kennedy would have considered not to take it as vice president candidate for the 1964 elections, particularly because of the ongoing criminal investigations regarding Johnson (for trafficking influence, embezzlement, money laundering and corruption) that stopped or were abandoned after Johnson had become president.

3èmement
The Chicago mob had murdered President (and his brother, Robert Kennedy, in 1968) because of the threat that the Kennedy administration posed to organized crime. Indeed, the Kennedy administration wanted to stop Jimmy Hoffa, a trade unionist who was involved in money laundering of the Italian-American mafia of Chicago, through a complex system using money from the Teamsters pension fund.

4èmement
The US extreme right, who killed Kennedy because it was about to reveal the close links between some of the établishment US and the Nazis until Pearl Harbour (a thesis echoed by Sulitzer in his thriller Wells light)

5èmement
CIA agents or out of control of the CIA, which allegedly killed Kennedy for various reasons, including lack of support for the landing of the Bay of Pigs and various threats that the Kennedy administration poses to the independence of 'agency.

And many others, such as:
Fidel Castro, the KGB, oil, Israel, the Illuminatic

he theory of the magic bullet


There are nonsense. rather see!

According to the report written by Arlen Specter (and then to be held by the Warren Commission), three bullets were fired from the deposit.

The first bullet missed its target and wounded the ear of a passing R.Tegne, who was on the bridge of the Plaza.

The second would have dealt the fatal blow to the head, exploding the cortex of Kennedy.

The third and last ball is the most wonderful ball in the history of firearms. This would be entering the back of the chair at an angle of 17 degrees downward, then it would lift a way out through the front of the neck, following a left - right direction). It remains 1.6 seconds in the air and enters the body through Connally's right shoulder (which means that the ball changed direction, she made a 90 degree turn). Then she goes down on a 27-degree angle, breaking the fifth rib Connally. It leaves the right side of the chest (after having pierced a lung), it turns right and goes back into the body through Connally's right wrist, breaking his radius and the tendon of the thumb. The ball finally spring wrist by performing a dramatic U-turn to be housed in the left thigh of the governor.

that ball a few hours later will be found on a trolley in the Parkland Hospital. Strangely, after his great journey, the ball is recovered intact. After conducting trials of the same size balls on the wrist of a dead body, none had a condition similar to that magic bullet.

The rifle found in the Texas School Book Depository was a Mannlicher Carcano, the United States is called "the humanitary gun" because it is so imprecise that it rarely hits the target, especially as this one had a faulty window.

By analyzing the Zapruder film, we can evaluate the time between the first and the last blast of bullets. These were all housed in three 5.6 seconds. When we realized the reconstruction of the scene none of the best snipers of the country has managed to match its performance. To the best of them it took 2.3 seconds to charge the carcano without even aim his target. Or Lee Harvey Oswald was always a poor shooter, it was simply a radar operator in the army.
Furthermore, by examining the nitrate, it was proven that there was no evidence that Oswald had shot that day in November. They did not even check if the gun had been used before to charge Oswald.
Google Traduction pour les entreprises :Google Kit du traducteurGadget TraductionOutil d'aide à l'export










Study of oddities


Black dog man

This character remains the most mysterious because it would actually the shooter behind the fence and therefore the assassin of John F. Kennedy. This nickname "black dog man" is due to the fact that the pictures where it appears, it looks like a black dog standing. In fact, we see only the upper body.

To locate Black Dog Man had to enlarge the photos where it appeared, resulting in poor definition. This is why we do not know much about him, just that he was wearing a brown raincoat, and he was in the perfect position to shoot the president !!!!

man badge







She is the sister of President Jimmy Carter, in 1978, saw the police alongside Black Dog Man, when Robert Grader showed him a picture of the assassination of John Kennedy. Because we distinguish a police badge, he was given the name Badge man. No Dallas policeman would of been there !!!!

Replacing Oswald









James Powell was a photographer, and just after the assassination (30 seconds), he took a picture that has been hidden for 13 years and where we see the right window of the fifth floor next to a pile of cardboard, a form of different colors and textures. Yet it is not possible that this is Oswald, for 40 seconds after the killing of people saw him, most of Victoria Adams and Sandra Steels mounted the steps 40 to 60 seconds after the fatal shot and they don ' crossed person !!!

The second shooter of the Texas School Book Depository

Tom Dillard another Dallas photographer who was onboard the car press the procession took a picture 15 seconds after the assassination. This photo was published immediately but was truncated on the left edge. In fact the missing piece of the picture window left seen from the fifth floor of the Texas School Book Depository where we can distinguish the head of a person. The mystery is that the fifth floor is unique and if gunshots were fired he should hear them. Yet he never made known. Presumably he also shot the procession because his position corresponds to Connaly injuries and noise tests were carried out.

During the investigation, fingerprints were found on the fifth floor. For the most part, it was police footprints. It was also found that of Oswald. But newfound footprint remained unknown.

Jay Harrison, a former Dallas police officer, decided to retire to investigate the assassination. He discovered that the fingerprint belongs to a certain Malcolm Wallace (14 points in common between the two footprints, it takes 6 to convict a man in the USA).

Man with umbrella








This photo is very mysterious because it shows a person with an umbrella outside that day it was bright sunshine and no forecast had announced rain. Some people claim that the top of the umbrella contained a weapon and that it helped to kill the president !!!!

Joseph Milteer







This photo shows Joseph Milteer on the course of the president. Milteer was responsible for a far-right organization.

He was tapped by the police. Two weeks before the attack, police overheard a conversation in which he announced the killing stating how Kennedy would be shot. On November 22, he phones a friend in which he said he was in Dallas to attend the show !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> JFK Murder :
> 
> Towards the end of the journey, the train and the car of President Kennedy left Main Street and turned right onto Houston Street. After a few tens of meters, the Presidential vehicle negotiated a sharp left onto Elm Street, bypassing Dealey Plaza.
> 
> ...



great stuff there dallia. the one part though that you lost me though is saying something like man bade was the sister of jimmy carter? eveyrthign else was great though.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

If there was more than one shooter, why did multiple shooters manage to get off only three shots?

If Oswald was a stooge for the CIA/Mafia/Cuba/Russia why was the shooting done with a $19.95 bolt action rifle out of a mail order catalog?  Why wouldn't they set him up with a $500 sniper rifle for such an important job?


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> If there was more than one shooter, why did multiple shooters manage to get off only three shots?
> 
> If Oswald was a stooge for the CIA/Mafia/Cuba/Russia why was the shooting done with a $19.95 bolt action rifle out of a mail order catalog?  Why wouldn't they set him up with a $500 sniper rifle for such an important job?


Stupid question.  Many have claimed there were many more than three shots fired.  

Stupid question.  The shooting was not done with a mail order rifle.  

You must learn to think rather than accept the lies of the state you so love and adore.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If there was more than one shooter, why did multiple shooters manage to get off only three shots?
> ...



No more than three bullets were ever found and sound recordings picked up three shots

The bullets matched the mail order $19.95 rifle found at the scene


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So...you still believe everything the state tells you.  Even though there is an enormous amount of evidence proving conspiracy and cover up. 

Is it any wonder our central government thinks it can do whatever it pleases?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Until you can provide some actual evidence, I will believe the government over your ridiculous conspiracy theories


----------



## namvet (Sep 29, 2016)

can't believe we're in this shit again


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh brother.

The evidence is everywhere dumb ass.  You just have to educate yourself.  Uncle Sam isn't just going to come out and tell you the truth...and nor will the media.

The Deep State LOVES fools like you.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Murder :
> ...


Oh , sorry, this is a google translation is not always reliable, and my post comes from my forum which is French


----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> If there was more than one shooter, why did multiple shooters manage to get off only three shots?
> 
> If Oswald was a stooge for the CIA/Mafia/Cuba/Russia why was the shooting done with a $19.95 bolt action rifle out of a mail order catalog?  Why wouldn't they set him up with a $500 sniper rifle for such an important job?



Theorie

the fatal blow to JFK was accidentally carried by George Hickey, a Secret Service agent present in the Cadillac that followed the presidential convertible Lincoln Continental.





_Secret Service agent George Hickey is seen brandishing a rifle as the limousine carrying a wounded President Kennedy, with agent Clint Hill on the back, speeds away from Dealey Plaza in Dallas on Nov. 22, 1963. One theory is that Hickey accidentally shot JFK._

Drunk and inexperienced
.
He and McLaren were on Sunday in Los Angeles to explain their theory. According to them, Hickey and colleagues agent Secret Service drank excessively the night before November 22, 1963, the day of arrival of JFK in Dallas. Besides the hangover, McLaren said it had found evidence qu'Hickey was not broken in the use of the AR-15 semi-automatic weapon he wore that day. "It was his first experience in the previous presidential car and armed Lincoln such a gun," McLaren has advanced in the HuffPost.After the first shot that hit the president throat, Hickey would have grabbed his gun before being shaken by the sudden stop of the convoy.
.
At this sudden movement, he would have pulled the trigger and would hit in the head JFK. According to McLaren, ammunition loaded into the AR-15 were different from those used by Lee Harvey Oswald, considered in 1964 by the Warren Commission as the only shooter. This would explain the different profiles of balls up in the ballistic report.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If there was more than one shooter, why did multiple shooters manage to get off only three shots?
> ...


What a stupid theory.......everyone knows that Jackie fired the fatal shot. She had opportunity and motive


----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Explain what wrong in this theorie ?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> Clearly Oswald was a patsy.
> 
> The Deep State murdered JFK.


*Any Conspiracy Theory You're Allowed to Know Is a Plant*

And good riddance.  He was a preppy scumbag Loose Cannon who almost started World War III.  We had missiles in Turkey that were just as much an existential threat to Russia as theirs in Cuba were to us.

Russia did not back down in Cuba without a price.  They only removed Khrushchev as part of the deal between the CIA and the KGB to remove Kennedy and his brother.


----------



## gipper (Sep 29, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly Oswald was a patsy.
> ...


Kennedy was a great president, which is why the Deep State had to murder him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Thousands of witnesses


----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2016)

Everything was hidden so nobody finds out who really was the culprit ... a secret agent who allegedly shot President Kennedy had to be hidden and forgotten.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

The wounds are consistent with the ammo Oswald used, the keyhole entry in Connely's back is consistent with the ammo used, ballistic gel tests with it molded into the shape of human bodies, with 'bones' inside the gel, and the shot taken from the same angle and distance produced the same trajectory after passing through Kennedy's 'body', entry into Connelly's back and interaction with his bones and hitting his wrist with the same general lack of deformation of the slug. 

It was not a hoax and there is no magic. And Oswald did miss a shot that hit the curb on the street. 

There never was a conspiracy, only conspiracy theories. Give it a rest.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The wounds are consistent with the ammo Oswald used, the keyhole entry in Connely's back is consistent with the ammo used, ballistic gel tests with it molded into the shape of human bodies, with 'bones' inside the gel, and the shot taken from the same angle and distance produced the same trajectory after passing through Kennedy's 'body', entry into Connelly's back and interaction with his bones and hitting his wrist with the same general lack of deformation of the slug.
> 
> It was not a hoax and there is no magic. And Oswald did miss a shot that hit the curb on the street.
> 
> There never was a conspiracy, only conspiracy theories. Give it a rest.



Wait, so later on expert shooters weren't able to replicate a shot that a flunky Oswald was able to pull off?  I'll never believe it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The wounds are consistent with the ammo Oswald used, the keyhole entry in Connely's back is consistent with the ammo used, ballistic gel tests with it molded into the shape of human bodies, with 'bones' inside the gel, and the shot taken from the same angle and distance produced the same trajectory after passing through Kennedy's 'body', entry into Connelly's back and interaction with his bones and hitting his wrist with the same general lack of deformation of the slug.
> ...



Why are you here? You read something and conclude the exact opposite of what was said. Little point in reading anything then yes?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



What?  You said it wasn't a conspiracy.  I disagree, and I've seen video of expert shooters trying to pull off the same shot, minus the extreme pressure of a huge crowd and the fact they are killing the President, and couldn't do it.  So because I disagree with you my voice doesn't matter?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The wounds are consistent with the ammo Oswald used, the keyhole entry in Connely's back is consistent with the ammo used, ballistic gel tests with it molded into the shape of human bodies, with 'bones' inside the gel, and the shot taken from the same angle and distance produced the same trajectory after passing through Kennedy's 'body', entry into Connelly's back and interaction with his bones and hitting his wrist with the same general lack of deformation of the slug.
> 
> It was not a hoax and there is no magic. And Oswald did miss a shot that hit the curb on the street.
> 
> There never was a conspiracy, only conspiracy theories. Give it a rest.



wow you are so much in denial our government is corrupt I am sorry I ever asked you to come on to my rams threads.

YOU need to give it a rest with your laughable theories that oswald was the lone assassin. you are in serious denial mode we live in a banana republic.lol
there were MULTIPLE bullets found all over the place which proved their were multiple shooters. one photo shows a detective picking up a bullet  in the grasss walking away with it-a crime he never went to jail for,the list goes on and on.you obviously never watched the well made documentary THE MEN WHO KILLED KENNEDY.you might want to take time to do something other than read the warren commission.

you believe in magic bullets,you just cant deal with it that you do.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



They did reproduce it. Read. Find the video it is out there and this subject really isn't worth more time than this.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 29, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The wounds are consistent with the ammo Oswald used, the keyhole entry in Connely's back is consistent with the ammo used, ballistic gel tests with it molded into the shape of human bodies, with 'bones' inside the gel, and the shot taken from the same angle and distance produced the same trajectory after passing through Kennedy's 'body', entry into Connelly's back and interaction with his bones and hitting his wrist with the same general lack of deformation of the slug.
> ...



Put me on ignore if you feel so strongly.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Everything was hidden so nobody finds out who really was the culprit ... a secret agent who allegedly shot President Kennedy had to be hidden and forgotten.


Oswald did it

Now you can go back to sleep


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I've never seen a U.S. Marine who said he couldn't make that shot


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



only people smoking crack believe there was no conspiracy.

Like you said,none of the expert shooters could duplicate his feat under the same conditions,there were witnesses who saw a gunman behind the picket fence,the medical doctors said the throut wound was an entrance wound as they did the head shot wound,not to mention gerald ford moved the back wound up a few inches so it would look like it went through his throut,that was his REWARD for his participation in the coverup was the office of the presidency.same with arlen spector later being promoted to senator. Lets see,we should ignore what all the doctors and witnesses said,along with rifle experts who could not duplicate the fact PLUS we should also ignore the fact the marksmen in the world said HE could not deplucate the feat.Ignore all these credible people for what the fairy talewarren commission reported.Okayyyyyyyyy

someone better get off that crack they been smoking.No wonder he liked it when I changed my user name form 9/11 inside job,he hates to hear the TRUTH that our government is a banana republic and was lied to his whole life in our corrupt school system. all makes sense why he liked it when i got rid of that user name.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > The wounds are consistent with the ammo Oswald used, the keyhole entry in Connely's back is consistent with the ammo used, ballistic gel tests with it molded into the shape of human bodies, with 'bones' inside the gel, and the shot taken from the same angle and distance produced the same trajectory after passing through Kennedy's 'body', entry into Connelly's back and interaction with his bones and hitting his wrist with the same general lack of deformation of the slug.
> ...


.dont forget as well the best marksmen in the world said he was not able to do it.

you took him to school and he is the loser and you are the winner.dont take defeat so hard Issac that you have been checkmated by him same as I have checkmated you throughout the whole thread.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

gipper said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


one person here cant seem to deal with that pesky little fact.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly Oswald was a patsy.
> ...


Uh you should be happy as hell he was the president and not Nixon.Had Nixon won the election he WOULD have gone in and bombed them just as the pentagon wanted kennedy to do which he wisely refused.Nixon years later even said that had he been the president back then he would have done that.You can say he almost got us into one but he did not where Nixon obviously WOULD have started world war three back then and we would not be here right now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


No its too much fun taking you to school and watch you make up lies when you know you are losing an argument to me and others.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Ventura was an expert marksman.  In the video he says that the reenactment by CBS news and the Warren Commission also failed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Yeah myself, him and others have all taken you to school that there was not a shread of evidence he did it and proved there were multiple shooters as well so yes you are correct,there is no sense and taking more time to take you to school and educate you on this anymore,that we can all agree on.

You should change you user name as well to Sir brainwashed sheep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




He doesnt want to hear pesky facts like that or post # 36 of mine where i took him to school that there was not a shread of evidence oswald did it and that multiple shooters were involved.like so many afraid of the truth,he only sees what he WANTS to see he is so much in denial mode.

Oh btw do yourself a favor.by all means reply to sir brainwashed here,.it is fun taking him to school,but dont waste your breath on agent rightwinger,He is a paid shill on the governments payroll sent here to troll forums and lie all the time.

example months after it was announced the rams were back in LA,he went around lying saying they were still playing in st louis this year,im serious i am not making this up.he would kill himself first before he would ever admit to being proved wrong even on a simple thing about the rams cause for two years he said they would never come back.he HATES being proven wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Ventura blew it when he started talking magic bullet.....no credibility


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 29, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wasn't there something from LBJ's mistress too about him letting her know that something bad was going to go on the day beforehand?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2016)

the second shot did not come from the direction of Oswald as some witnesses have followed the presidential car was wittnes they are a gunpowder smoke odor after passing following the assassination of the President Kennedy.this means that the second blow came during the parcours on the road while behind President Kennedy, a car that was following him.


rightwinger said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Everything was hidden so nobody finds out who really was the culprit ... a secret agent who allegedly shot President Kennedy had to be hidden and forgotten.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> the second shot did not come from the direction of Oswald as some witnesses have followed the presidential car was wittnes they are a gunpowder smoke odor after passing following the assassination of the President who Kennedy.this means that the second blow came during the parcours on the road while behind President Kennedy, a car that was following him.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...



well its actually been proven that there were multiple shooters and the CIA did it and that oswald was innocent what is NOT resolved is that the government is still lying about it to this day and getting away with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



the magic bullet theorists always hate being proven wrong that there were multiple shooters and there was no evidence that oswald was the lone assassin so since the truth scares them that they are proven wrong,they take issue with it always coming back with posts like this when facts shoot down their warped opinions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2016)

Dalia said:


> the second shot did not come from the direction of Oswald as some witnesses have followed the presidential car was wittnes they are a gunpowder smoke odor after passing following the assassination of the President Kennedy.this means that the second blow came during the parcours on the road while behind President Kennedy, a car that was following him.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> ...


Dalia dont waste your time on USMB's resident troll rightwinger.He is a shill on the governments payroll sent by them to troll threads like this and try and derail any truth discussion on the JFK assassination.He is the kind of troll they like people like sir brainwashed sheep to see the posts of so he will stay brainwashed like they want him to.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello,  LA RAM FAN thanks for the advice.



 

_*Emmett Hudson - Photo Philip L. Willis (cropped portion)*_

Emmett Hudson, who was on the stairs to the fence. He heard three shots that came from above and behind him.
[*Source*]
Before the Warren Commission, he will be more accurate; the shots came from above and behind the limousine.
[*Source*]
Hudson also said that the third can come from TSBD. [*Source*]


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 30, 2016)

gipper said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


*Ask Not What Your Kennedy Can Do for You, Ask What You Can Do for Your Kennedy*

If that Demwit version of DubDud had lived, he would have wound up with the same reputation that LBJ got stuck with.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > the second shot did not come from the direction of Oswald as some witnesses have followed the presidential car was wittnes they are a gunpowder smoke odor after passing following the assassination of the President Kennedy.this means that the second blow came during the parcours on the road while behind President Kennedy, a car that was following him.
> ...


Oswald took his gun to work and fired three shots and blew the presidents head off


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Keep trying to tell yourself that,maybe  you will actually convince yourself to believe it.
yeah sure he would,He was pulling us out of vietnam and johnson with the stroke of a pen just two days later after the assassination  reversed his policys on vietnam.

dont you EVER get tired of showing your ignorance on this thread?


you try to laugh off the truth rightwinger is a government paid shill because the truth scares you knowing he is.lol


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Sep 30, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


*"Let Them Eat Charisma," Sneered Marie Antoinette.  Then She Laughed Her Head Off.*

These narratives are a typical distraction orchestrated by the ruling class.  No one asks if Kennedy deserved it; who cares whom Oswald or mystery shooters were working for?  Being an HeirHead who would have been a nobody terminal adulterer like Bill Clinton's father without his Daddy's Money, Prince Jack was of the guillotine-fodder hereditary plutocracy that started wrecking the country with his Administration.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2016)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




started wrecking the country? you get funnier and funnier with every ignorant post after post.lol although until this last sentence this was actually the only one you posted that had any truth to it.It was accurate till the last sentence,the last sentence you blew it.lol


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



They aren't familiar with Occam's Razor and instead subscribe to the Alex Jones 'skoole of shootin' n hearin'.


----------



## racialreality9 (Oct 1, 2016)

It was almost certainly the Jews, they were upset that Kennedy was against their nuclear program.

But still, having him shot was a bit excessive.  They could have settled for something like a honey trap, turn Marylin Monroe into a Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 1, 2016)

Bonsoir à tous, 
*
The KennedyAssassination*

_By John McAdams....

http://mcadams.posc.mu.edu/home.htm_


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



so says the chickenshit coward who cant counter pesky little  facts there were multiple shooters. Dalia took you to school on post# 10,I took you to school in post# 36.

 you just keep posting one liners in defeat since you know you cant stand toe to toe in a debate and government agent shills rightwinger and sayit trolls LOVE YOU for being the brainwashed coward you are afraid to look at the facts and  evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> *
> The KennedyAssassination*
> 
> ...



the magic bullet theorists of course wont read that link you know since they dont want to read pesky facts that shoot down the lies of the warren commission that prove oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> It was almost certainly the Jews, they were upset that Kennedy was against their nuclear program.
> 
> But still, having him shot was a bit excessive.  They could have settled for something like a honey trap, turn Marylin Monroe into a Monica Lewinsky.



you nailed it.

same thing with 9/11,the mossad and the CIA orchestrated it all. Only with JFK there were many more groups involved as well since many factions wanted him dead such as the mob and the cubans,they were involved as well but they were just low level players with the CIA and mossad being the main players in it all.

there are a lot of amazing similarities in 9/11 and the JFK murder.

the reason they did not settle for that like they did  in setting nixon up with watergate so he would be out of office was because Nixon was a willing puppet who did their bidding for them. He was a mass murderer same as Johnson so they were very happy with him for the most part so he got off easy having to leave office like they wanted him to.

With kennedy he was not doing what his masters were telling him to do and they hated him with a huge hatred like no other so they wanted to send a message to him and everyone that opposed them that they can kill you in broad daylight if they desire and get away with it. They wanted the whole world to see their power that they can display is why they choose to kill him instead of something like that or poison him is why.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 1, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir à tous,
> ...






LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir à tous,
> ...




They want to believe what they are saying but you have to have evidence, sources ... but nevertheless it's still amazing to see , is suspect that a president of the United States JFK to be killed and we still do not know who for sure the culprit of the assassination


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 1, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



actually we know beyond a doubt as many reseachers have said over the years that it was mostly a CIA/MOSSAD operation same as 9/ll.

are you aware that one of watergate burglers arrested in watergate E Howard Hunt was in dallas that day? Hunt was a CIA operative in the bay of pigs invasion. for years many reseachers thought he was one of the three tramps seen in one of the photos taken. Hunt denied he was in dallas that day for years UNTIL on his deathbed confession,he admitted to his son as his son tape recorded him,saying that he indeed WAS in dallas that day as part of an operation for the CIA to kill JFK.

He did so not that he felt guilty about it but to gloat about it.

also in the 70's when the HSCA investigation was running their investigation,there were two CIA men that came forward and said to the commission-we did this,where do you want to go with this investigation? the HSCA of course did not pursue the lead.anything that pointed toward CIA involvement they ignored. That investigation was done because people were no longer believing the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin,they had figured out there was at least another shooter involved with the doctors testimonys and everything so the HSCA committe came up with a new patsy,the mob saying it was a mob hit and there was another shooter involved but they could not locate the other shooter.

whats comical is they concluded it was a probable conspiracy but yet today,they STILL lie saying oswald was the lone asssassin.

here is that video where CIA operative hunt made his confession he was involved and it was indeed a CIA operation.



you do know that oswald was CIA and ONI right? he had top clearances for intelligence work at a station in japan run by the CIA that only high level intelligent officers were cleared for.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 1, 2016)

LA RAM FAN ,  I have a very good link about the witness of the shooting but is only in french !
i did talk about one of the witness *Emmett Hudson.*

Photographed witnesses in Dealey Plaza - Who's who?
par *Alain Boquet* et *Marcel Dehaeseleer*


Les témoins de Dealey Plaza - Qui est qui?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN ,  I have a very good link about the witness of the shooting but is only in french !
> i did talk about one of the witness *Emmett Hudson.*
> 
> Photographed witnesses in Dealey Plaza - Who's who?
> ...



I wish i could read french.maybe i can find someone who can read it and tell me what it says,in a nutshell,what is the basic summary of what it is saying? did you listen to that interview by chance?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

No, i did'nt ...on the page there no button for English i look everywhere, the link is very interesting... may be Google translate is the faster way to have the link in English ?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Witnesses to the murder photographed in Dealey Plaza Page 1.

Here is an overview on the south side of Elm Street (on the left of the Presidential limousine.) This is a montage made from images of the double 8mm film of Abraham Zapruder. We see first of all Charles Brehm and his son Joe, aged 5.
Charles Brehm heard three shots, which were, according to him, one of the two buildings located at the intersection of Houston Street and Elm Street. [Source] Behind Brehm, one that has been called "Babushka Lady" is visible, his face is hidden by what appears to be a camera or a camera. It has never been formally identified (Beverly Oliver pretend years later be Babushka Lady.)
A little further, we see a group of two women. Jean Hill, "the woman in red", she first heard two shots, then she heard three or four other shots. She thinks that they correspond to a response of Secret Service agents. She sees people heading to the fence and decided to follow them. [Source] Before the Warren Commission, it will keep that testimony. According to her, there was trios shots, then a response of three shots from the Secret Service agents. [Source] Mary Moorman, she heard three to four shots, without specifying their origin [Source] A day later, on 23 November, she will tell the FBI agents, having heard two or three shots, without specifying their origin. [Source] We also see a woman approaching with great strides, she wears jeans and a beige raincoat, this is Toni Foster.








One can also see Toni Foster back on the fifth picture of Leslie Charles Bronson.
Note that in the picture, we also see, back and left to right: Mary Moorman and John Hill, and Joe Charles Brehm, Babushka Lady.





Cropped portion of the fifth picture
Leslie Charles Bronson
Cropped portion of the fifth photo Leslie Charles Bronson

if Toni Foster short it is because it comes from the intersection formed by Houston and Main Street, as shown on the image above cons, it is removed from the film by Charles L. Bronson. This sequence is prior to the arrival of the Presidential motorcade in Dealey Plaza.

One can also see this same image Charles Brehm - who then also went along Elm Street - and the Willis family.

Toni Foster was never questioned by the police, the FBI, the Warren Commission, the HSCA or by researchers. It was only in the late 90s that Debra Conwayrecueillit his testimony in which she said he heard four shots. For her, the shots came from behind. This belief is based on what she heard and the injury of President located toward the back of the head (entry wound in her) to arrive at this conclusion.




 [*Source*]
Back on the Zapruder film of images, we arrive on a group of 3 people.

The man on the left with a camera on the torso is Richard Oscar Bothun. It has never been questioned and unfortunately did not take pictures when passing the limo before him. He waited several tens of seconds after the last shot to photograph the scene.

On the left of Bothun, we see James Altgens. He was questioned for the first time by the FBI on June 2, 1964. He says he does not know exactly how many shots it has been, because it really was not paying attention. But for him, the shots came from behind the limousine. [Source]

Before the Warren Commission, he will say be sure I heard a shot, then the fatal shot, but did not say if there was a shooting between the two or how many there were. However, it specified that the shots came from the crossing of Elm Street with the extension of Houston Street in front of the TSBD. [*Source*]




Image du film de Zapruder (Zf-346)

The man about to lie down - to the right of Algtens - is Malcolm Summers. He clearly heard two shots, then he dived on the floor to protect themselves. It does not specify the source of the shooting, but said that many people ran to the fence.
 [*Source*]

Finally, continuing on the right along Elm Street, we come to the Franzen family.

Jack Franzen heard three or four shots. He could not say where did the shooting, but he thought, given the activity at the fence, they came from that direction. [*Source*]
His wife, meanwhile, heard three shots. But it did not specify their origin. However, she will say she assumed they were from TSBD because police who had gathered at this level.
[*Source*]




Image du film de Zapruder (Zf-367)

Precision Mr. Dehaeseleer: The man on the left of the Franzen family remains to this day unidentified. Some researchers have called "Gin and Tonic Man" because it seems to take a glass of this drink in his right hand.

A little further along, at Commerce Street and near the triple underpass, we Tague James and John Dolan. these two witnesses can be isolated on the photo of Frank Cancellare below.






James Tague was questioned first by the FBI on December 16 1963. He heard three shots without being able to determine the source of these. [*Source*]

John Dolan was also questioned by the FBI on December 17 1963. He heard three shots, unable to say where they were from. [*Source*]

On the next page we will look to controls located on the other side of Elm Street, that is to say to the right
relative to the direction of travel of the Presidential limousine.




I did one page it a start. and we know that Google translate is not alway reliable but is better then French


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Dalia said:


> No, i did'nt ...on the page there no button for English i look everywhere, the link is very interesting... may be Google translate is the faster way to have the link in English ?


okay but are you going to tell me what that witness basically said in a small summary?

there are actually a few witnesses that were there that day who saw a gunman behind the picket fence who have come out and told independent researchers over the years they saw a gunman behind the fence firing a rifle but they still wont go on record even after all these years later because they are STILL afraid for their lives and say so because the reason they stayed silent for so many years was because of the fact so many people who came forward and gave versions different than the governments,ended up dying mysterious deaths.

and they are credible people,not some of these clowns you see on the street down there who will say_ i was there that day,i saw it.then when you ask them how old they are,they say something like 45 years old.lol 

no there have been some that dont want any attention out of this and want to stay private and the researchers wont reveal their names because of a confidential agreement made with them,who they have identified themselves in the photos as they were back then,they were just kids and they have they have lived in dallas their whole lives.

have you heard about that?

one of them that DID come out in later years and give his name was a man who was in combat so he KNEW that the governments explanation of echos from the 6th floor window was bullshit being an experienced combat officer so when he heard the shots,he knew what he was talking about when he said it was so loud,the shots came from over his shoulder behind him and knew enough from his training to duck.

He also said a SS agent pointed a gun at him and told him if he did not hand over the camera,he would kill him.

the magic bullet apologists of course will say he was either lying making that up,or he was never there of course they are so much in denial.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



yeah unlike us,they dont have any evidence or sources to back up their ramblings that oswald was the lone assassin.

Notice that they have all evaded post#10 of yours you made way back since they know you took them to school and did you also notice how they as well evaded post# 36 of mine here knowing they cant counter those pesky facts that there were multiple gunman firing from the FRONT?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/15413309/

I assume YOU saw this post of mine here that took them to school that proves there were multiple shooters firing from the front that they ALL evaded?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/15413309/

after reading a few words of this post of mine,they did the same thing they did when they read a few words of posts of yours from post# 1O when you took them to school. same thing they do all the time when they beaten and defeated-this-


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

Page 2...

We will now focus on the other side of Elm Street. It's much more difficult because many witnesses were never identified. Thus, in this photo of  *Robert E. Croft*, one person has been identified, it is F. Lee Mudd. He heard three shots that came, he said, the TSBD. [*Source*]





Photo recadrée de Robert Earl Croft
Following the witnesses located on this side of Elm Street is better known. To locate them we will again use a picture of the famous movie double 8mm Abraham Zapruder (Zf-151).






Go to link : Les témoins de Dealey Plaza - Page 2

.The First identifiable person - on the left with the hard hat - is A. J. Millican, a Howard Brennan Construction colleague. He heard three shots that came from the intersection of Houston Street and Elm Street, then two more shots from the colonnades and finally three others, who came from the same direction, but a little further however. [*Source*]

The person at the right Millican has not been identified.

Then we Aurelia Alonzo, who accompanied Mary Woodward that day. She did not testify.

Then we find Mary Woodward, reporter at the Dallas Morning News. She wrote an account of what she saw just the facts, for the publication of the next day. She was later interviewed by the FBI. She will say they heard three shots, which came from behind her and to her right, so probably the fence. [*Source*]

N.B. Millican, Alonzo and Woodward are visible in photo # 6 driven by James Altgens (see below).






 Zf-151 du film de Zapruder sur laquelle elle est à demi-masquée par le panneau Stemmons.

We then Anne Donaldson and Maggie Brown, they were also coming with Woodward; followed by Jane Berry, employed at the Scott-Foresman editor, on the 3rd floor of TSBD. She heard three shots, without specifying where they came from. [*Source*] Jane Berry was accompanied on the right by Betty Thornton, also employed at the Scott-Foresman editor. It will bring only very few details, she heard shots without seeing them reach the President Kennedy. [*Source*]

Then we Peggy Burney, who did not testify.

Follow two men, John Templin, a road which heard two shots, then Ernest Brandt, who heard three shots. They did not testify.

The woman located to the right of Brandt John Newman. She heard two shots, which, she said, came from his right, so, presumably, towards the fence. [*Source*]

Finally there is a group of 5 people:
- Karen Westbrook, employed at South Western Publishing located in TSBD, it speaks only of the first shot. [Source]
- June Dishong, who clearly heard three shots she recorded in a diary which was found after his death in 1998.
- Gloria Calvary, also speaks only the first shot. [*Source*]
- Karan Hicks, it also speaks of the first shot. *Source*]
- Carol Reed, it does not speak of the number of shots. [*Source*]
These three people were like Karen Westbrook cited above, employed in South Western Publishing.

Following Elm Street is visible from the photograph of Charles L. Bronson, which allowed us to locate Toni Foster. We will detail the witnesses, starting from right to left. Carol Reed, framed by blue sky, was mentioned earlier in the Zf-151 image of the Zapruder film on which it is half hidden by the Stemmons panel.








To the right of Carol Reed, there is the Chism family.
Marvin Faye Chism heard two shots came from behind her.[*Source*]  Her husband, Arthur John Chism, also heard two shots. He looked behind him to see where they could come. [Source] In his statement to the FBI, he speaks of two shots and may be three, but no more. He explained that he turned to look behind him but he saw nothing suspicious. [*Source*]Their son older than three years at the material time did not testify.

Then there is a two teenagers, unidentified, and one that has been called "Dark complected Man" (DCM), which has not been identified.

Next we come to "the man with the umbrella" (Umbrella Man), Louie Steven Witt. He heard three shots or more, and can not tell where they came from. [*Source*]

Then, at the foot of the lamppost ago Cheryl McKinnon, a journalism student. She heard three shots, which came in her from the fence. She turned in that direction, she then saw small clouds of smoke but no one was visible (San Diego Star-News November 22, 1983).

The woman next to her was not identified.

The against an image of 16mm film Dave Wiegman, Cheryl McKinnon lying on the floor (after the shooting).
In the background, Faye Chism carrying his son in his arms.





Cheryl McKinnon - Dave Wiegman film

finally, we have the Newman family.

William Eugene Newman heard two shots, which came in his view of the fence.. [*Source*]
His testimony is confirmed in a statement made to the FBI. [*Source*]

Gayle Newman, his wife, heard three shots. It does not specify the source of the fire. [*Source*]
His testimony is confirmed in a statement made to the FBI. [*Source*]

Both Newman children, aged 2 and 4 years, were of course not testify. But they made a good numbers of newspapers lying on the grass with their parents covering.

Here against a photo of the scene taken by Franck Cancellare.
Behind the Newman family, perched on the pedestal, there is Abraham Zapruder and his secretary Marilyn Sitzman.
Zapruder heard two or three shots.  [*Source*]According Zapruder, based on what he heard, he thought the shots came from behind him. [*Source*]
Sitzman, meanwhile, never testified. However, John Wiseman spoke with her just after the shooting and she told him that the shots came from TSBD. [*Source*]

We end with Emmett Hudson, who was on the steps leading to the fence. He heard three shots that came from above and behind him.  [*Source*]Before the Warren Commission, he will be more accurate; the shots came from above and behind the limousine. [Source] Hudson also specify that the shots could have come from TSBD. [*Source*]





Emmett Hudson - Photo Philip L. Willis (portion recadrée)


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

I am using google to translate, for a résumé it's impossible to many witness and they did'nt have the the same response as what they witness and witness is différent and we have to take the angle where the person was standing to.

i did two pages for now...it is ok ?


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > No, i did'nt ...on the page there no button for English i look everywhere, the link is very interesting... may be Google translate is the faster way to have the link in English ?
> ...



Yes i hear about that and the gouvernement is hiding a lot , the true came come out...

for my part I think is the secret agent who shot at President Kennedy by accident or on purpose? 

Following this is the reason that everything was hidden, eager to silence witnesses ... maybe the fact is that he  was ask to do the dirty work


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Dalia said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I am glad to see you are awake that the SS agent shot JFK. I hope you are talking about the driver? the driver did it on purpose.there are a lot of fake JFK reseachers out there who pretend they want the truth but they show they are just as much frauds as the warren commission because they cover up the facts and ignore them that the driver fired the fatal head shot.the rifleman behind the fence fired the throut wound i believe but the headshot came from the driver.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Someone FARTED in here


----------



## Dalia (Oct 2, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


i say :
when we see the wounds of the President, we know that the shots came from behind him, but at the level of the car, not the top, not Oswald but a person behind him and not very distant.


----------



## 7forever (Oct 4, 2016)

*The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.

As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly

Two other doctors were already treating Kennedy, Dr. Perry and Dr. Jenkins, and *they ordered Dr. McClelland to hold the patient’s head.
 So, he stood, holding the bleeding, injured head* of the President of the United States. *The wound was huge, gaping*.

“My first reaction was, ‘*My God, have you seen the back of the President’s head?’”* McClelland says. They hadn’t.

In hindsight, *Dr. McClelland says that he always believed the wound at the back of President Kennedy’s head was the exit wound*. But it wasn’t until years later, when he saw the famous Abraham Zapruder video on television, that *the doctor became convinced of it*.

“*That firmed up my thought that it was the exit wound,” he says, pointing to the backwards motion of the President’s body after he was shot*, as well as the size of the hole in the back of JFK’s skull, as *proof he was shot from the front*.

He is, however, sure of some things: "*There were at least two shooters (“absolutely”)* and the assassination was likely a conspiracy involving government “elements.”








SECRET SERVICE AGENT SAW JFK'S HEAD BLOWN OUT IN THE BACK.. · Causes


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

7forever said:


> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> ...




So much for sir brainwashed sheeps theory that Oswald shot JFK.

Not only do we have doctors who said the head shot came from the front there are a few witnesses as well who saw a rifleman behind the fence. as i said,he fired the shot to the throut.

He even went on record saying that ss agent Emory Roberts ordered the men off the motorcade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 4, 2016)

7forever said:


> *The Zfilm shows* the President being shot in the forehead and *the back of the head literally popping off*. This visual fact is corroborated by multiple eyewitnesses. I've included three, two of which were SS agents in the follow-up car. *Nobody has or will ever honestly make a case for one bullet entering the rear and creating a large exit in the rear*.
> 
> As 50th Anniversary Of Assassination Approaches, Surgeon Who Treated JFK Remembers « CBS Philly
> 
> ...




this video here backs up everything in that link as well.
sir brainwashed sheep of course is afraid to look at anything that is an opposing view that shoots down his fantays oswald did it he wont read that link or watch that video of mine or read any of my other posts where I took him to school on this.lol


----------



## Dalia (Oct 4, 2016)

Good evening, some more videos.



Shot from the front...


----------



## 7forever (Oct 4, 2016)

2) *Dr. Malcolm Oliver "Mac" Perry*, Attending Surgeon:
 a) WR 521-522/ 17 H 6-7/ CE392: report written 11/22/63---"*A large wound
 of the right posterior cranium* ";
 b) Parkland press conference, 11/22/63 [see "Assassination Science", pp.
 419-427; silent film clip used in "Reasonable Doubt" (1988), "20/20"
 (4/92), etc.]---"There was an entrance wound in the neck It appeared to
 be coming at him The wound appeared to be an entrance wound in the front
 of the throat; yes, that is correct. The exit wound, I don't know. It
 could have been the head or there could have been a second wound of the
 head." (apparently, based off this conference, *the Associated Press
 dispatch on 11/22/63 stated that Dr. Perry "said the entrance wound was
 in the front of the head*," while all the AP wires for this day stated
 that JFK had *a large hole in the "back" of his head*.);

V. Palamara: 'Medical Reference' book (excerpt)


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I add a few elements pass to me by one my member ( Salut)
And he's theories...



-The torque Johnson hosts the Kennedy couple Dallas airport on that day; according to the Texas protocol, offering yellow roses, gold ... that day, Johnson's wife tends a bouquet of red roses ... the videos we did not feel that the woman LBJ ( all smiles) apologized ...
But it gets worse: red roses are roses offered for funerals usually .
.




But the same day, the Dallas Mourning News, the largest newspaper in Dallas, publishes an insert WELCOME TO DALLAS MR KENNEDY, very far ... the problem is the form: that of a do -part of death ... and the text lists many grievances made against the president's policies.





-according to a documentary I saw recently: Hoover would not have been the instigator of the murder, he would; Hoover was convinced of Castro's attack, and to avoid a war he would have buried the case by mutual agreement with LBJ, creating the Warren Commission, headed by a man on whom he had a folder ... man therefore safe for him.

-What Seems to confirm these revelations of the CIA.
La CIA a bien caché des choses après la mort de Kennedy (et c'est elle qui le dit)


I think it is not impossible that Castro had been involved in some way in the case ...
Recall that Kennedy had asked the CIA to kill Castro repeatedly ... Castro was enough to mount a coup against him ... and Oswald was a former pro-Castro communist.
So it is not excluded.

-according to a documentary on the day of the assassination, there are 3 shots, impossible for one man in six seconds. The shot that killed JFK, who snatched her head, had faced was the conclusions of the Houston doctors who observed JFK early, before the body left for Washington. The only images of the fatal shot are those of Abraham Zapruder Film, but the images 314 and 315 where we see the precise impact on the head of the president, have been deleted. The shooter who was on the grassy knoll or behind the railroad fired the fatal shot.

This documentary denounces the despicable attitude of Johnson: LBJ wants to take the oath before the plane takes off ... he claims that he has the agreement of Bob Kennedy (gold, he does not have it) ... it prepares his speech on the plane, did not hesitate to move to the presidential room (on the plane) and to put his shoes on the sheets (in which slept a few hours before Jackie and JFK) ... LBJ roughly insists that Jackie turns to things not seen the blood on his clothes (as if nothing had happened), it does not do so ... While Jackie is to the left of LBJ when he takes the oath and she collapsed (in tears and terrified), we see LBJ's wife to his right with a smile that does not hesitate to swing aloud compliments about the good looks of her husband ... in the plane, the Kennedy clan, the so-called "Irish mafia", is found at the bottom of the unit. We do not mix between clans ... Texan mafia on one side, Irish mafia of the other ... The judge before whom Johnson oath is one of her friends ... LBJ did everything to swear in Texas and not in Washington. He was afraid of the reaction of the Kennedy clan on their Northeast land ... Bobby would certainly have asked for a thorough investigation, he might have put a spanner in the Texan, he might be able to denounce a conspiracy .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2016)

Dalia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I add a few elements pass to me by one my member ( Salut)
> And he's theories...
> ...



yeah that was a total insult to jackie that she was given red roses instead of the usual yellow roses as per texas custom. Johnson was a mean bastard.HE had jackies belongings moved out of the white house within a few days after the assassination as well.

wow i forgot that the red roses were a symbol of a funeral.funny that texas governor john connollys wife DID get the usual welcome for ladies from texas the yellow roses but jackie got the red ones.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 7, 2016)

Strange thing the storie of the red roses : red roses are roses offered for funerals usually . 
often the answers are in the small details, the question:  is Why offering red roses ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2016)

this is the better thread to keep alive  Dalia.no trolls are posting on this one at least as of yet.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 9, 2016)

This is true LA RAM FAN and especially that I know more about this thread and it is alot more interesting talking about JFK and small unimportant battles about Obama, it is not even worth the trouble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2016)

The Driver Shot JFK on 11-22-1963


----------



## Dalia (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello, LA RAM FAN this is the best link so far, thank you (i never did see this link before)...specialy with the fact that the old man in red saw everything we see he's reaction on the vidéo !

_The old man on the stairs literally points at Greer after he shoots Kennedy and then drops his arms as if to say, "*I just saw the government kill Kennedy and there's not a damn thing I can do about it*." You can also see Greer's left arm/elbow coming down after he shot jfk._
_



_


----------



## 7forever (Nov 22, 2016)

*Of course Linda Willis understood a rear entry was impossible*. Dr. McClelland pointed to the exact area the bullet really entered. *The driver, who fired the fatal shot pointed to this exact area* when questioned by Arlen Specter. *The specks of lead Greer was referring to were behind the right eye, the bullet's actual entry point*.

*"The particular headshot must have come from another direction besides behind him* because *the back of his head blew off*, and *it doesn't make sense to be hit from the rear* and still have your face intact. *So he must've been hit from another position*, ya know possibly, *ya know in the front* or over to the side, I, I really don't know where, *but the back of his head blew off.*" Great quotes from eyewitnesses. Linda Willis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Willis family: Head shot came from right front








Phillip Willis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia *(Linda's father)*

Willis stated in a 1979 interview: "*There's no doubt in our mind the final shot that blew his head off did not come from the depository*. His head blew up like a halo. *The brains and matter went to the left and the rear*."

Mr. Specter. 
Did you just mention, Mr. Greer, a hole in the President's head in addition to the large area of the skull which was shot away? 
Mr. Greer. 
No. I had just seen that, you know, the head was damaged in all this part of it but I believe looking at the X-rays, I looked at the X-rays when they were taken in the autopsy room, and *the person who does that type work showed us the trace of it because there would be little specks of lead where the bullet had come from here *and it came to the--they showed where it didn't come on through. It came to a sinus cavity or something they said, *over the eye*.

*Mr. Specter. 
Indicating the right eye*. *(Greer pointed over his right eye*)
Mr. Greer. 
I may be wrong. 
Mr. Specter. 
You don't know which eye? 
Mr. Greer. 
I don't know which eye, I may be wrong. But *they showed us the trace of it coming through but there were very little small specks on the X-rays that these professionals knew what course that the bullet had taken, the lead*. 
Mr. Specter. 
Would you describe in very general terms what injury you observed as to the President's head during the course of the autopsy? 

Mr. Greer. 
I would--to the best of my recollection it was in this part of the head right here. 
Mr. Specter. 
Upper right? 
*Mr. Greer. 
Upper right side*. 
Mr. Specter. 
*Upper right side, going toward the rear*. And what was the condition of the skull at that point? 

Mr. Greer. 
*The skull was completely--this part was completely gone*.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2016)

Oswald did it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2016)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 22, 2016)

yup


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2016)

JFK was shot with a single shot, bolt action rifle that Oswald paid $12.88 through a catalog

If the CIA/Russians/Cubans/Mafia were involved, they would have provided him with a state of the art sniper rifle capable of rapid fire


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 22, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JFK was shot with a single shot, bolt action rifle that Oswald paid $12.85 through a catalog
> 
> If the CIA/Russians/Cubans/Mafia were involved, they would have provided him with a state of the art sniper rifle capable of rapid fire



actually it was not a single shot


----------



## 7forever (Nov 22, 2016)

After looking at this for several days I am satisfied that *T3 is accurate* based on several diagram comparisons. It also makes sense that Humes & Company told *Dr. Burkley* this location, which is why he *put it on JFK's death certificate*. His neck was scrunched backward giving the appearance of being higher than it actually was, but even so, *it can't be any higher than T2*.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2016)

If there were two shooters....

Why would two shooters only get off three shots?
Why would all three casings be found in the Texas Schoolbook Depository?
Why would the gun be linked to Oswald only and have his fingerprints?
Why would no shells be found at any other location?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## 7forever (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm going with *the Governor* who had two bullets fly past his head, both of which came from the front and were fired by different shooters. Since he was shot in the back, he *knew there were at least 3 shooters*.

The Testimony of John B. Connally

Mr. SPECTER. What is the best estimate that you have as to the time span between the sound of the first shot and the feeling of someone hitting you in the back which you just described?
*Governor CONNALLY*. A very, very brief span of time. Again my trend of thought just happened to be, I suppose along this line, I immediately thought that this--that I had been shot. I knew it when I just looked down and I was covered with blood, and *the thought immediately passed through my mind that there were either two or three people involved or more in this or someone was shooting with an automatic rifle*. These were just thoughts that went through my mind because of the rapidity of these two, of the first shot plus the blow that I took, and I knew I had been hit, and I immediately assumed, because of the amount of blood, and in fact, that it had obviously passed through my chest. that I had probably been fatally hit.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 22, 2016)

Oswald read in the paper that the presidential motorcade would be driving right past the window where he worked....so he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 22, 2016)

after seven made two excellent informative posts here,someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever (Nov 22, 2016)

According to his testimony, he was hit less than a second after jfk. *That safely excludes Oswald shooting alone*.

*Governor CONNALLY. I had seen what purported to be a copy of the film when I was in the hospital in Dallas*. I had not seen the slides.
Mr. SPECTER. And when do you think you were hit on those slides, Governor, or in what range of slides?
Governor CONNALLY. We took--you are talking about the number of the slides?
Mr. SPECTER. Yes.
Governor CONNALLY. As we looked at them this morning, and as you related the numbers to me, it appeared to me that I was hit in the range between 130 or 131, I don't remember precisely, up to 134, in that bracket.
Mr. SPECTER. May I suggest to you that it was 231?
*Governor CONNALLY. Well, 231 and 234*, then.
Mr. SPECTER. The series under our numbering system starts with a higher number when the car comes around the turn, so when you come out of the sign, which was----
Governor CONNALLY. It was just after we came out of the sign, for whatever that sequence of numbers was, and if it was 200, I correct my testimony. *It was 231 to about 234. It was within that range*.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you guys see this article?  It says that Oswald actually had a hit list, and JFK was not the target, the Governor Connally was his main target.



> In the hours after the Kennedy assassination, after Lee Harvey Oswald shot and killed Dallas Police Officer J.D. Tippit and was identified as the president’s assassin, a Secret Service officer named Mike Howard was dispatched to Oswald’s apartment. Howard found a little green address book, and on its 17th page under the heading “I WILL KILL” Oswald listed four men: an FBI agent named James Hosty; a right-wing general, Edwin Walker; and Vice President Richard Nixon. At the top of the list was the governor of Texas, John Connally. Through Connally’s name, Oswald had drawn a dagger, with blood drops dripping downward.



Lee Harvey Oswald’s little green book shows JFK wasn't the real target


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Did you guys see this article?  It says that Oswald actually had a hit list, and JFK was not the target, the Governor Connally was his main target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Gen Walker was Oswald's first target. He took a shot at him in his home using the same rifle he used to kill JFK.

Oswald was looking at a chance for infamy and JFK cruising by his window at work provided the opportunity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 23, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Did you guys see this article?  It says that Oswald actually had a hit list, and JFK was not the target, the Governor Connally was his main target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that two government paid shills agents sayit and rightwinger agree with your post proves that link is propaganda and bullshit mr sock puppet.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see this article?  It says that Oswald actually had a hit list, and JFK was not the target, the Governor Connally was his main target.
> ...


Ewwwww....smell that?

Someone Farted in here


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 23, 2016)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever (Nov 23, 2016)

*A simple flinch and some honest testimony proves that two shooters were evident early in the shooting*. Jfk was shot before frame 225, while Connally was hit in the back about a half second later. 

*I think Connally was reacting to a bullet that passed him that went in and out of the windshield and into Kennedy's throat*. Then Connally was shot in the back  from almost the same position the front left. If you look at Connally you can see that he is holding his hat and appears that his wrist has not been damaged yet. YT COMMENT

*This proves that Connally was hit with different bullet*. And do believe that Connally's  wrist and thigh wounds are from bullet fragments  from the last head shot.   I do believe that Kennedy's throat and back wounds are not from the same bullet. Throt wound from the front and back wound from the back. YT COMMENT

*The bullet hole appeared after it came through the windshield*. It was captured at *frame 255*. As everyone can see, it closely resembles a bullet hole in a windshield. *The darkness in the center indicates a hole that is surrounded by froth*. 









altgens 6 - Google Search


----------



## 7forever (Nov 23, 2016)

*There were at least three shooters*, with Greer being the only certain one. This assumes the same person shot both men in the back. The only obvious location for the throat-shot is the south grassy knoll. *JFK was shot in the back just before the fatal headshot*.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



Smells like.......stinking Rams


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 23, 2016)

7forever said:


> *There were at least three shooters*, with Greer being the only certain one. This assumes the same person shot both men in the back. The only obvious location for the throat-shot is the south grassy knoll. *JFK was shot in the back just before the fatal headshot*.


Three shooters only managed to get off three shots?

Pretty pathetic shooting if you ask me


----------



## RWS (Nov 26, 2016)

The fact that Oswald stated he was a patsy, proves that he was involved in the conspiracy, but he was not necessarily the executor.

I don't understand the problem people have accepting that there was a conspiracy involved. It's obvious.

What that conspiracy is, is up for debate, but there was definitely more than 1 person involved in the planning and execution of that horrific act. Which means "conspiracy".


----------



## RWS (Nov 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > *There were at least three shooters*, with Greer being the only certain one. This assumes the same person shot both men in the back. The only obvious location for the throat-shot is the south grassy knoll. *JFK was shot in the back just before the fatal headshot*.
> ...



If you're not looking to get caught, you don't sit there and fire round after round. They had a triangulation of good shooters. You get your round off, and disappear. One of them, or more, will get the job done. No need to sit there and go Rambo and get caught.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2016)

RWS said:


> The fact that Oswald stated he was a patsy, proves that he was involved in the conspiracy, but he was not necessarily the executor.
> 
> I don't understand the problem people have accepting that there was a conspiracy involved. It's obvious.
> 
> What that conspiracy is, is up for debate, but there was definitely more than 1 person involved in the planning and execution of that horrific act. Which means "conspiracy".


Every accused person claims they are a patsy


----------



## ding (Nov 26, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > *There were at least three shooters*, with Greer being the only certain one. This assumes the same person shot both men in the back. The only obvious location for the throat-shot is the south grassy knoll. *JFK was shot in the back just before the fatal headshot*.
> ...


Assuming that it was three shooters, I suspect they did exactly what they intended to do, and had good reason for doing it that way.  Planned confusion leads to plausible deniability.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 7forever said:
> ...


you sure as hell dont go to the breakroom and buy yourself a coke and just sit around waiting for cops to show up as well.

Oswald had to die because the case was flimsy as hell and never would have stood up and court. there is no evidence whatsoever oswald fired a shot,plenty of evidence however there were multiple shooters involved though.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You certainly don't run away like you just shot someone

You certainly don't decide to shoot a police officer and go to the movies


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2016)

RWS said:


> The fact that Oswald stated he was a patsy, proves that he was involved in the conspiracy, but he was not necessarily the executor.
> 
> I don't understand the problem people have accepting that there was a conspiracy involved. It's obvious.
> 
> What that conspiracy is, is up for debate, but there was definitely more than 1 person involved in the planning and execution of that horrific act. Which means "conspiracy".



Well he knew there was some kind of big operation in play but he did not know it was to assassinate the president.

The thing that proves the warren commission to be the biggest con job in history until 9/11 came along is that the WC said oswald shot him because he wanted to make his mark on history going down in the history books after being such a loser his whole life.

Well if you are going to want your place in history and want to be remembered in a infamous way,you would want to proudly boast about your acheivement.Oswalds case was different than any other infamous assassin in our history because in all the other previous cases the guilty party CONFESSED proudly to the fact he did it.They boasted about it being proud of what they had done. With Oswald he did not.He denied it telling reporters-No sir,I did not shoot anybody.Im just a patsy.

patsy indeed.


----------



## RWS (Nov 27, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Oswald stated he was a patsy, proves that he was involved in the conspiracy, but he was not necessarily the executor.
> ...


Exactly. He said he was a patsy. 

I mean, if I'm accused of something that I had no involvement in, I would not claim that I'm a patsy. I would just say I'm not involved in any way. 

That means he was involved. And upon realizing the actuality of the events, he realized it would be blamed on him. Therefore, he cannot be allowed to live. And Ruby did what was necessary to keep it quiet. Oswald was not the shooter with the fatal bullet, and even if he was, there were more people involved... 

The question is, who else was involved? And how high did it go? Was it a mafia murder or a high-level CIA op?


----------



## RWS (Nov 27, 2016)

The fact that it was a conspiracy is obvious. Especially when a mobster is sent to kill him before he talked. Question is only about how far the conspiracy reached...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 27, 2016)

RWS said:


> The fact that it was a conspiracy is obvious. Especially when a mobster is sent to kill him before he talked. Question is only about how far the conspiracy reached...



Ruby acted spontaneously and on his own

He was at Western Union sending a money order at the time it was announced Oswald would be transferred

He left his dog in the car thinking he would only be gone a few minutes


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 27, 2016)

7forever said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that it was a conspiracy is obvious. Especially when a mobster is sent to kill him before he talked. Question is only about how far the conspiracy reached...
> ...


He fired three......the shells were still on the floor

The third one blew JFKs brains out


----------



## 7forever (Nov 27, 2016)

*The bullet entered above the right eye*, which is corroborated by all three films and *Chaney's up-close view of the President*. All eyes by those men were fixed on the car because Greer suddenly pumped the brakes. *Jfk was shot in the back right before the headshot*, which is depicted more clearly in the nix and muchmore films.

JFK: First shot disinformation - Part 2

Let’s begin with James Chaney.
*Chaney was the motorcycle Officer riding to the right rear of President Kennedy’s limousine* - in the inboard position. Despite being the closet non-limousine witness to the assassination – he was never called to testify before the Warren Commission! Following the assassination, *he was interviewed by Bill Lord from WFAA –TV. This is how he described the shooting:*

“We had proceeded west on Elm Street at approximately 15-20 miles per hour. We heard the first shot. I thought it was a motorcycle backfiring and uh I looked back over to my left and also President Kennedy looked back over his left shoulder. Then, the, uh, second shot came, well, then *I looked back just in time to see the President struck in the face by the second bullet. He slumped forward into Mrs. Kennedy’s lap*, and uh, it was apparent to me that we were being fired upon.


----------



## RWS (Nov 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that it was a conspiracy is obvious. Especially when a mobster is sent to kill him before he talked. Question is only about how far the conspiracy reached...
> ...


Wow... Do you really believe that?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...



It is supported by the Historical record

How do you account for the money order Ruby sent at the same time Oswald was supposed to be released?
Wouldn't someone who was being sent to kill Oswald be at the police station at the announced time of his transfer?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 28, 2016)

RWS said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...



It was mostly a CIA operation.the mob was involved but at a lower level. we know it was a CIA operation because during the 70's during the HSCA investigation,when the investigation was winding down and almost over,two CIA men came forward and confessed to it saying-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? the HSCA investigation of course did not pursue that lead.It ignored anything that pointed towards government involvement. it was just as much biased as the warren commission was. it was created because americans were no longer falling for the lie that oswald was the lone assassin so they invented a new patsy.the mob.they concluded that his assassination was that of a probable conspiracy that was carried out by the mob but was unable to locate the other shooter.

I made a thread of that here. there are a lot of paid shills who trolled that thread and ignored the thread title.they got shills like they planted everywhere on message boards.

Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 28, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...




Remember what I was saying earlier how the government has paid shills on message boards trolling forums all the time? this one,USMB'S resident troll is the biggest one of them all. best thing to do is put him on ignore.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2016)

JFK Assassination (November 1963): Why did Jack Ruby kill Lee Harvey Oswald? - Quora

Shortly before the Dallas police tried to transfer Lee Harvey Oswald to the sheriff's jail in the police station basement, Jack Ruby was purchasing a money order at a Western Union office across the street from the police station in order to help one of the strippers at his nightclub with making her rent money. * According to Western Union records, Ruby's receipt was time stamped at 11:17 AM.  Ruby then walks across the street to the police station while the police are transferring Oswald.  Impulsively, Ruby shoots Oswald at 11:21 AM, just four minutes after leaving the Western Union office. * Coincidentally, Lee Harvey Oswald delayed his own transfer by insisting on changing into a black sweater before going into the basement. * If Ruby had either finished his transaction at the Western Union office either a few minutes earlier or a few minutes later, Oswald and Ruby would never have crossed paths for the shooting to happen*.  Similarly, if Oswald hadn't decided to put on a black sweater and delay his own transfer, Oswald and Ruby wouldn't have crossed paths either.  If there had been a conspiracy to kill Oswald, Oswald would have had to have been in on the conspiracy himself, because he was the one responsible for the delays in his transfer to the jail in the police station basement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 28, 2016)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



Eeewww.....smells like the stinking St Louis Rams in here


----------



## 7forever (Nov 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.^
> ...



The historical record says *there were at least 4 shots*. That's from your government.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2016)

7forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Three


----------



## 7forever (Nov 28, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The last two shots were right next to each other. The Hsca confirmed it in the seventies.

*Scientific acoustical evidence establishes a high probability that two gunmen fired at President John F. Kennedy*. Other scientific evidence does not preclude the possibility of two gunmen firing at the President. Scientific evidence negates some specific conspiracy allegations.
The committee believes, on the basis of the evidence available to it, that President *John F. Kennedy was probably assassinated as a result of a conspiracy*. The committee is unable to identify the other gunman or the extent of the conspiracy. Summary of Findings


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 28, 2016)

Three shots

Three casings found in the Schoolbook Depository. No shells found on the grassy knoll, overpass or anywhere else


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't put much stock into conspiracy theories....

However, I do have a question nobody has answered about this one--the JFK/LHO conspiracy.

In LHO you have a guy who defected to Russia in 1959, then defected back to the US in 1961 because, supposedly, there wasn't enough "action" in the USSR.  

Seems as though there was someone calling the shots for him to be able to travel so freely between super-powers near the zenith of the cold war.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 29, 2016)

Remember what I was saying earlier how the government has paid shills on message boards trolling forums all the time? this one,USMB'S resident troll is the biggest one of them all. best thing to do is put him on ignore.

add agent candyass to the list of another government paid shill same as agent rightwinger who has penetrated this forum and is only capable of shitting all over the floor everytime he opens his mouth.

two farts in a row from the two trolls above.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 29, 2016)

7forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


you nailed it.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Remember what I was saying earlier how the government has paid shills on message boards trolling forums all the time? this one,USMB'S resident troll is the biggest one of them all. best thing to do is put him on ignore.
> 
> add agent candyass to the list of another government paid shill same as agent rightwinger who has penetrated this forum and is only capable of shitting all over the floor everytime he opens his mouth.
> 
> two farts in a row from the two trolls above.



Something smells in here

Smells like a stinking Ram


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 29, 2016)

the shills are getting desperate.^lol


----------



## 7forever (Nov 29, 2016)

*Government rewarded gatekeepers with grassy snow job in 1979 *

The HSCA said there were 4 shots and gave two scenarios based on the dictabelt radio analysis. *One of their scenarios had a shot coming before the fatal shot which is what the evidence proves*. Jfk was shot in the back immediately before the headshot.

1st shot = Z157 - Z161 TSBD

2nd shot = Z188 - Z191 TSBD

3rd shot = Z295 - Z296 *Grassy Knoll* (*MISSSED...LOL*)

*4th shot = Z312 TSBD *

*The HSCA went with the above scenario in the late 70's*.

1st shot = Z173 - Z177 TSBD

2nd shot = Z205 -Z208 TSBD

3rd shot = Z312 Grassy Knoll

4th shot = Z328 - Z329 TSBD

*This was their way of rewarding people like Robert Groden for covering up the truth about Greer*. Groden is the slob on the right.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 29, 2016)

Seriously folks… 

If you think Oswald was a lone kook with no connections and was only desiring a place in history, can you comment on how he was able to defect from the US to Russia in 1959.  Then, 2 years later, leave Russia for the United States—with his Russian bride and child (I think)?  

Seems very odd that someone could do this between two embittered nations.  According to Wikipedia; the US Department of State even gave him a loan when he came back

Nobody wants to comment?


----------



## RWS (Nov 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I still don't understand. Are you trying to say that the person who shot Oswald, was misidentified as Jack Ruby (while Ruby sent a money order at a local WU)? 

Or the person that sent the money order was misidentified as Jack Ruby, and Ruby really was the killer of Oswald? 

I don't understand... So who went to jail?

Ruby was supposed to get caught, and give finality and closure to the public. And for his agreement, his family and friends would live. Eventually it was decided that he was still too much of a loose end. And he mysteriously died in jail.


----------



## RWS (Nov 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JFK Assassination (November 1963): Why did Jack Ruby kill Lee Harvey Oswald? - Quora
> 
> Shortly before the Dallas police tried to transfer Lee Harvey Oswald to the sheriff's jail in the police station basement, Jack Ruby was purchasing a money order at a Western Union office across the street from the police station in order to help one of the strippers at his nightclub with making her rent money. * According to Western Union records, Ruby's receipt was time stamped at 11:17 AM.  Ruby then walks across the street to the police station while the police are transferring Oswald.  Impulsively, Ruby shoots Oswald at 11:21 AM, just four minutes after leaving the Western Union office. * Coincidentally, Lee Harvey Oswald delayed his own transfer by insisting on changing into a black sweater before going into the basement. * If Ruby had either finished his transaction at the Western Union office either a few minutes earlier or a few minutes later, Oswald and Ruby would never have crossed paths for the shooting to happen*.  Similarly, if Oswald hadn't decided to put on a black sweater and delay his own transfer, Oswald and Ruby wouldn't have crossed paths either.  If there had been a conspiracy to kill Oswald, Oswald would have had to have been in on the conspiracy himself, because he was the one responsible for the delays in his transfer to the jail in the police station basement.



They didn't cross paths!!! Ruby waited for him as the police escorted him out of the station. He stalked him. He wasn't randomly there! He was up close and personal! And they even jammed for a bit before he shot him! Ruby played a mean guitar. Here's the pic. They may have allowed Ruby so close in order to kill him (or somebody who was there to do the job), but he didn't happen to randomly walk there after Western Union and say "Wow! There's LHO! Kill him!" Geez... I may agree with you LA RAM FAN, but I find it hard to believe he's paid (after all this time) and not misinformed...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2016)

candycorn said:


> Seriously folks…
> 
> If you think Oswald was a lone kook with no connections and was only desiring a place in history, can you comment on how he was able to defect from the US to Russia in 1959.  Then, 2 years later, leave Russia for the United States—with his Russian bride and child (I think)?
> 
> ...


 Oswald was still a US Citizen. Not a popular one, but still a citizen

Oswald was an anarchist. He loved the attention it brought him even if it was negative attention. He thought he would be treated as a hero in the USSR. They treated him like the jerk he was. Documentation released after the USSR failed showed he was only tolerated and not trusted
So Oswald returned to the US where he expected a horde of press to meet him. They never showed
He remained an active communist and passed out literature on the street corner
He still did not receive the recognition he thought he deserved, so he bought a $12.95 used carbine through the mail and started having assassination fantasies
His first target was Gen Walker...he shot and missed
Then, one day, he read in the paper that the Kennedy motorcade would pass right by his window at work. So he brought his rifle to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs head off....then he ran away


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Assassination (November 1963): Why did Jack Ruby kill Lee Harvey Oswald? - Quora
> ...



Ruby was at Western Union at 11:17
He shot Oswald at 11:21

Hardly the actions of a stalker waiting for his prey


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2016)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Assassination (November 1963): Why did Jack Ruby kill Lee Harvey Oswald? - Quora
> ...



Naw he's a paid shill. Myself and many others have taken him to school and handed his ass to him on a platter too many times to remember over the years and he blantantly ignores facts. He would kill himself before he would ever admit he was wrong. Here is proof that he lies all the time even when he knows he is wrong.He said the past two years the Rams would not move back to LA in discussions i had with him when I brought the subject up that long ago,well guess what? he STILL goes around lying saying they are still playing in st louis.I am serious.Im not kidding.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously folks…
> ...



 So your basically chalking   up his being able to alternately reside between two superpowers to indifference  on the part of the officials on both sides?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2016)

I've no doubt LHO is guilty but I do think there is a connection between him and a government.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JFK Assassination (November 1963): Why did Jack Ruby kill Lee Harvey Oswald? - Quora
> ...



Interesting picture....reminds me of the day Oswald was shot. I was watching on live TV with my parents

I was seven years old and I was more upset at seeing Oswald shot than Kennedy.
When JFK was shot, all you saw on TV was flag draped coffins. I don't think I saw the Zapgruder film until ten years later. It was deemed too upsetting

But with Oswald, it was the first time I had ever seen anyone really shot. I watched Westerns and Detective shows on TV and probably saw twenty people a week get killed. But this was the first time I ever saw anyone REALLY get killed....I knew there was a difference


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2016)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## 7forever (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2016)

7forever said:


>


Future Kennedy Killer




.


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 1, 2016)

IceMan30 said:


> There are things that I don't believe about the government, but why should I believe that JFK was killed from the front, (or) by multiple shooters, let alone with different guns ?
> 
> First of all, JFK has wounds from only one caliber bullet of just a single type, suggesting it was from the same gun, also, JFK had a much smaller wound on the the rear, of his body and a larger wound in the front of his body which definitively says that he was in fact shot from the rear, because exit wounds are bigger than entrance wounds..
> Moreover, JFK and his people were in the correct position to be affected by the bullet in the way described by the warren report, judging by original photographs.
> ...



Cruz's father was involved.  That is what everyone is saying.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> > There are things that I don't believe about the government, but why should I believe that JFK was killed from the front, (or) by multiple shooters, let alone with different guns ?
> ...



He can be seen mowing the grass on the Grassy Knoll


----------



## JimH52 (Dec 1, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > IceMan30 said:
> ...



Actually, that was his toupee....


----------



## RWS (Dec 2, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Here's the question for you. Is there any evidence that it was actually Ruby at WU at 11:17, and not somebody pretending to be Ruby? And what was the transaction? And who was the transaction between?

Follow the money. Ruby killed LHO and was arrested at the scene. I don't think he expected to live. But he did. For several years. So why would someone make a transaction in his name at WU minutes before? And who was the money transferred to?

Remember, this part of it wasn't planned for long. Ruby was a last-minute thing, called to do a job on one day's notice. He knew he would die, so somebody cleaned out his accounts and moved them elsewhere. Where did that money go?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...



Evidence?  Like investigators going to Western Union with a picture of Ruby and the clerk saying..."Yes that is the guy". Like the Western Union receipt in Ruby's pocket four minutes later?

The money was sent to one of Ruby's strippers who needed to pay her rent. Why would that take precedence over killing Oswald?
If they had announced that Oswald would be transferred at 10 AM, why would Ruby be sending money at 11:17? If he had a job to do (kill Oswald) he would have waited around the station since 9:45

Why would Ruby take his favorite dog Sheba with him to the shooting?  If I thought I was only going to the Western Union office, I would bring my dog. If I knew I was going to kill someone and definitely be killed or arrested, I would have made arrangements for someone to watch my dog.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 2, 2016)

The whole Jack Ruby dimension basically proves the friends in high places argument is dumb.  

Oswald may have had some friends in high places to move between nations like he did.  Those same friends (if they wanted to clip him) would have had him commit suicide in private elsewhere.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2016)

Not according to polling of the people who were there


----------



## 7forever (Dec 2, 2016)

The government even admitted there were 4 shots.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 2, 2016)

7forever said:


> The government even admitted there were 4 shots.



Nope


----------



## 7forever (Dec 2, 2016)

*There were at least 5 shots*, all of which are verified through government reports and independent research. *Jfk was shot twice from the front* and once from the rear. What's brand new is *the back shot came at the very end immediately before the headshot*. And it's that evidence, which could change the game in the modern day. The following times are approximate but close.

1. (160) Missed

2. Jfk shot in throat (223)

3. Connally (231-234)

4. Jfk shot in back about 1/10th of a second before headshot.

5. (313) Jfk shot above right eye

Mr. SPECTER - How many shots were there altogether?
*Mrs. HILL - I have always said there were some four to six shots. There were three shots---one right after the other, and a distinct pause, or just a moment's pause, and then I heard more*.
Mr. SPECTER - How long a time elapsed from the first to the third of what you described as the first three shots?
Mrs. HILL - They were rapidly---they were rather rapidly fired.
Mr. SPECTER - Could you give me an estimate on the timespan on those three shots?
Mrs. HILL - No; I don't think I can.
Mr. SPECTER - Now, how many shots followed what you described as the first three shots?
*Mrs. HILL - I think there were at least four Or five shots* and perhaps six, but I know there were more than three.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 2, 2016)

7forever said:


> The government even admitted there were 4 shots.



yeah remember this thread? 

Even the government itself admitted in the 70's there was a conspiracy to kill JFK.


----------



## RWS (Dec 3, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So who, in your estimation, was arrested at the scene of the murder of LHO?


----------



## RWS (Dec 3, 2016)

candycorn said:


> The whole Jack Ruby dimension basically proves the friends in high places argument is dumb.
> 
> Oswald may have had some friends in high places to move between nations like he did.  Those same friends (if they wanted to clip him) would have had him commit suicide in private elsewhere.



Are you an "Into the Badlands" fan? I love the "clipper" reference if so! Great show!!


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 3, 2016)

Witnesses are notoriously UN-reliable.

And echoes happen in canyons and big cities.


----------



## RWS (Dec 3, 2016)

But the reliability of people guessing stuff 50+ years later based on stuff they read, is much lower than the reliability of witness statements that were there at the time of occurrence and recorded.

And they said there were multiple shooters from different directions.

It's like UFO's. Large amounts of people agree that they saw something at the same time and are sure about it, all over the country and world, but eventually the government gets the rest of the public to think they saw something else, like swamp gas. Because they don't want the public to really know and understand what it is those people really saw. The JFK assassination investigation was actually treated with less respect than the UFO investigations at the time. 

People are sheep, so they accept things over time if repeated often enough.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2016)

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RWS said:
> ...


It was in all the newspapers
It was Jack Ruby


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 3, 2016)

someone farted in here.^

Notice how agent rightwinger can only post a funny when he knows he ie defeated and cant counter pesky facts?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 3, 2016)

RWS said:


> But the reliability of people guessing stuff 50+ years later based on stuff they read, is much lower than the reliability of witness statements that were there at the time of occurrence and recorded.
> 
> And they said there were multiple shooters from different directions.
> 
> ...


plus many dont want to accept it that they live in a facist dictatership and that it is not a free country like they have been brainwashed by our corrupt school system to believe their whole lives.

I have to go and leave at a ballgame when i hear the national anthem sung because that is the biggest lie when they say-the land of the free when it SHOULD be the land of the oppressed.suh propaganda BS.whats sick though is all those brainwashed thousands of sheep who salute the flag and sing the sing,they dont get it they are not saluting their country,they are saluting our corrupt government institutions and bankers since THEY are the ones who control the country.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 3, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> > But the reliability of people guessing stuff 50+ years later based on stuff they read, is much lower than the reliability of witness statements that were there at the time of occurrence and recorded.
> ...



Spoken like a true St Louis Rams fan

Completely delusional


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 3, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Witnesses are notoriously UN-reliable.
> 
> And echoes happen in canyons and big cities.


wow if you are saying oswald shot kennedy then the only research you have done in your whole life is read the text from our corrupt school system.


oh and many of those witnesses were very credible some being police officers and even  a combat officer who had his camera stolen from him by an ALLEGED secret service agent behind the fence.

He is seen in the photo there and HE said he heard a loud booming shot that came from directly over his shoulder and a few feet behind him. His basic training in the army told him to duck down immediately and ALSO told him the shots were directly BEHIND him. AFTER the shots,that was when that alleged secret service agent came and stole his camera.he said he pointed a gun at him and threatened to shoot him if he did not hand over his camera.

pretty hard to believe that was a secret service agent as he said he was because all secret servicemen were accounted for being in their vehicles and not on the knoll. since that was not a secret servicemen who confiscated his camera,who was that impersonating him?


oh not to mention that there were also multple unaccountle bullets of photos taken that could not be traced back to oswald.one being in the windshield that a police officer said was an ENTRANCE shot,which was later destroyed on orders by Lyndon johnson.a bullet that was found on the grassy where witnesses were standing that an FBI agent put in his pocket as seen in photos.

deal with it,it was a conspiracy.

stick with football,that is something you actually KNOW what you are talking about.


----------

